# FUCK ROLLITUP! Marijuana is DOPE!



## stoney08 (Jun 8, 2008)

I hate marijuana and this website. I tried to end my membership and I haven't figured out how to. So if your an admin,. Fuck You! I hate this shit and to promote this shit is stupid. Get my account cancelled now you piece of hell! 

All You Dopes are just marijuana smoking, masturbating, isolationists that are lazy!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 8, 2008)

stoney08 said:


> I hate marijuana and this website. I tried to end my membership and I haven't figured out how to. So if your an admin,. Fuck You! I hate this shit and to promote this shit is stupid. Get my account cancelled now you piece of hell!
> 
> All You Dopes are just marijuana smoking, masturbating, isolationists that are lazy!


I love you


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks for volunteering yourself as my next sig victim!

you are the weakest link, goodbye!


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

and if you smoked a lil weed you wouldnt be such an opinionated asshole.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> thanks for volunteering yourself as my next sig victim!
> 
> you are the weakest link, goodbye!


OH SHIT! the weakest link! goodbye!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2008)

Mama didnt breast feed you, did she, you cracker ass republican?


stoney08 said:


> I hate marijuana and this website. I tried to end my membership and I haven't figured out how to. So if your an admin,. Fuck You! I hate this shit and to promote this shit is stupid. Get my account cancelled now you piece of hell!
> 
> All You Dopes are just marijuana smoking, masturbating, isolationists that are lazy!


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 8, 2008)

Lol, fuckin asshole. Thats alright though, Fuckin Conformist Bastard. *Puts the curse of the stoner on you*


----------



## stoney08 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hahahahaha I've never so high on life hahaha you guys actually are affended! hahahahahahah


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2008)

What????????


stoney08 said:


> Hahahahaha I've never so high on life hahaha you guys actually are affended! hahahahahahah


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 8, 2008)

He wasn't serious


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 8, 2008)

Lol, were not offended, Mor like discusted


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

i think it says hes high because we are "affended"


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

im not offended. i just feel sorry for the ignorant.


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 8, 2008)

Lmao. ....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2008)

I thought he was saying he was high on life...when you type, try using ALL of the words you need to construct a complete sentence!


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

the title of the thread was confusing. the first half is very negative. and the second half sounds like some 90's slang.


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 8, 2008)

Where im from Dope is Heroin


----------



## alphabibbiddy boo boo (Jun 8, 2008)

woah woah woah..... now just calm down everybody... dont want to affend anyone now, do we?

hahaha fuggin chooch!!


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 8, 2008)

dude this thread is dope!


----------



## ThatGuy1985 (Jun 8, 2008)

so if you really wanted to have your account deleted umm you should just do what the rules of the forum tell you not to do....... say you are underage in a post and post it everywhere so an admin will find it and then they have to delete your account and posts duh


----------



## alphabibbiddy boo boo (Jun 8, 2008)

this thread is in like every sub-category as well... youd think someone who hates the riu community would spend a little less time here crying to its members. eat a dick ya square!


----------



## Dev (Jun 8, 2008)

Smokey, for every joint you don't smoke. I will smoke three.


----------



## HiAzHeLL (Jun 8, 2008)

so being that you want off the site you go and cuss people out and act like a fucking douche bag. how imature is that....if he had a right mind he would delete your account seeing as how you act like a 5 year old anyways. you hate weed n everything but then you signed up to a MARIJUANA FORUM and made your name stoney08???? fuckin tard


----------



## ceerock (Jun 8, 2008)

Couldnt you guys tell how fucking high he was....He couldnt even get through the second post....The first post was just cause the bad rookie high was coming on ..and then he couldnt control himself...probably all giggly and sloppy....

You guys remember those first few highs where you couldnt feel your legs ..and you noticed everything around you...? 
DAMN i miss those days...


----------



## roseypanties (Jun 8, 2008)

Have you EVER SEEN A STONER ROB A BANK????

Hell no, there tooooo lazy and we dont have to steal to enjoy our beloved Fruit !!!!


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 8, 2008)

Holy shit! How'd you know i was masturbating?


----------



## cannabitch (Jun 8, 2008)

i aint mad at nobody.  see why weed is so great? it makes me not give a shit what stoney08 has to say. im laughing at your ass.


----------



## ToastedFox (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out the point of this thread...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 8, 2008)

looks like someone found out that their plants were male


----------



## panhead (Jun 8, 2008)

I wish the elite feature was fixed,if it was i'd buy you a subscription,that way you'd never get out.

Tell your mom your sorry & that you were just holding it for a friend,or in this case your evil dope smokin friend knocked you out,then hijacked your/her computer & joined this evil site.

She'll believe you,afterall your mommy's lil angel .


----------



## Florida Girl (Jun 8, 2008)

stoney08 said:


> I hate marijuana and this website. I tried to end my membership and I haven't figured out how to. So if your an admin,. Fuck You! I hate this shit and to promote this shit is stupid. Get my account cancelled now you piece of hell!
> 
> All You Dopes are just marijuana smoking, masturbating, isolationists that are lazy!



Better people then you have tried this lame ass tactic!


----------



## cannabitch (Jun 8, 2008)

panhead said:


> I wish the elite feature was fixed,if it was i'd buy you a subscription,that way you'd never get out.
> 
> Tell your mom your sorry & that you were just holding it for a friend,or in this case your evil dope smokin friend knocked you out,then hijacked your/her computer & joined this evil site.
> 
> She'll believe you,afterall your mommy's lil angel .


 
"mommy's lil angel." HAHAHAHA!


----------



## stoney08 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm under the age of 18

Thanks


----------

